# Seasonal color analysis



## Hanamizu (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone know about this? (hope this is the right section to post in)

Basically, everyone can be categorized into either summer, autumn, winter or spring based on their skin tone, eyes and hair, and each "season" has a set of colors that flatter best.. I've been trying to figure out which one I am, and hoping someone knows about this better than I do.

My eye color is green, natural hair color is mousy brown (was blonde as a kid but it darkened), and as for my skin tone, i've never been able to figure that out.. I'm very pale, but I don't burn very easily. I was very tan as a child. I think I'm a neutral beige tone..

Here's some pictures to help.. (they may be a little big so I'll just put the link..)

Me as a kid (the lil girl in the front)

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6393/familypicc.jpg

The one in the middle..

http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/3...ugipone145.jpg

Close up of my skin

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3983/p1000261h.jpg

And most currently. I bleached my hair in order to dye it with henna.. and this is how It looks now (don't know if it's relevant or not.. But I can pull off red hair.. Or not? I'm so clueless, lol.)

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9985/p1010300t.jpg

So.. I'd really appreciate some help figuring out what "season" I am, and what kind of hair/clothing colors will suit me best...


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 7, 2010)

The red looks really pretty on you! I think the easiest way to tell your "season" is to look at what colours tend to look the best on you, and then from that look at what category most of those colours fall into. That's how people who do this somewhat "professionally" tell - they drape different swatches of fabric on you to see what colours look the best.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 7, 2010)

Like the last post, look in your closet and see what you have the most of. Keep in mind that if you change your hair colour, you can change what 'season' as well because what colours look good on you will change. I go from brown to red and what I colours I can wear will change completely. No one is really just a season. Its also about cut and fit on the clothing and the tone of the colours that you choose (muted/jewel).

I love the red, you are a very pretty girl.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2010)

We have a few people post this question. Have you done a search of both the make up forum and skin forum? Lots of people have offered great advice as to how to determine skin tones and best/worst colours to use with make up and clothing.


----------



## KGW (Jun 7, 2010)

Decades ago my Aunt was a color consultant and had a business where she helped people determine their "season". So my comments below are from my memory of watching her work with customers and what I've learned from her over the years. As kayleigh83 mentioned draping fabrics is a common way of determining one's season.

Here are some general comments on how the seasons work. I'm speaking from a clothing perspective and won't tackle the cosmetics side as I'm sure other people with speak up in that area. From a cosmetics perspective I think people tend to use warm or cool as the descriptions these days, rather than the seasons.

Keep in mind that it's not a perfect science and there will be colors that may be considered in your season but they just don't work for you.

* Winter and Summer people have skin that has blue undertones to it (cool undertones) The best place to see this is on the underside of your wrist.

* Spring and Autumn people have skin that has yellow undertones (warm undertones)

General colors that stand out in each category:

Winter: black, white and gray would be strong colors for you.

Spring: pastels and very soft, natural colors like camel would work for you.

Summer: pinks, purples, more robust colors than the spring palette.

Autumn: browns, red, dark greens, orange, yellow

When checking your closet you may already notice that you've probably already determined which colors work for you. But if you're curious and want to test more, drape a color around your neck and see what the color does to your face. Some colors will naturally make your skin and features "pop", while others will make you look more sullen.

And keep in mind that some colors like navy blue are considered universal colors and can be worn by everyone. Also, keep in mind that most colors (i.e. red) fall into most seasons. It just has a different tone depending upon the season that is best for you. For instance, I'm an Autumn and I can wear most reds. However, there are reds out there that have a lot of blue undertones to them and those do not look good on me. So when I buy a red top it always has more of a yellow undertone.

I haven't tried it yet, but you may enjoy trying the online color analysis from Color Me Beautiful.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2010)

I never found my season in this system, i'm always in between, and it happens both of these seasons do not match me perfectly either, so honestly i do not bother with this season thing.


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 10, 2010)

A good place to start is to determine whether you're cool or warm toned. An easy way to do this is to drape one piece of silver jewelry and one piece of gold across your arm. I showed a friend with watches at a store. One will look shiny and pretty and the other will look dull. Gold will look good on warm people and silver on cool.

I'm a Spring which is warm, so gold looks good on me and silver looks tarnished. Spring and Autumn are warm toned and Summer and Winter are cool toned. I couldn't tell by your photos which you are.

Which colors do you wear that you get complimented on the most? KGW posted a link to the The Color Me Beautiful sight that is helpful.


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

This has always confused me. I've been told I'm a Winter by someone and an Autumn by another. I think I'm more of a Winter though, but I'd like to know for sure. As for you, I'd say you're more of a Spring.


----------



## WashingtonWoman (Nov 4, 2010)

I practice seasonal color analysis as taught by Bernice Kentner of Color Me A Season (1976-present) professionally in the Seattle area.  Color Me A Season's extensive collection of educational and training materials is my authority.

Every question you ask above and more is answered on this page of my website:

http://www.washington-woman.com/About-Seasonal-Color-Analysis.html

My educated guess is that you are a Gentle Autumn (an Autumn who has the natural hair color of an Absolute Summer).

An Absolute (stereotypical) Summer's natural hair color is mousy brown.  Of the four seasons, they have the most translucent (pale) skin.

An Absolute (stereotypical) Autumn's natural hair color is red and eye color is green.  Of the four seasons, they tan the most easily.

To confirm my educated guess above, wear "muted warm" (subdued with yellow undertones) cosmetics and hair-dye with "muted warm" clothing.  Examples: Tomato (orange) red, brick red, pumpkin, terra cotta, rust, gold, mustard yellow, bronze, forest green, moss green, olive green, beige, chocolate brown, turquoise blue and teal blue.  Let the noteworthy attractiveness you feel and the overwhelming compliments you receive be your validation.

Color fans (they look like miniature fan deck color selectors for paint) are available for $10.00 plus shipping by phoning Color Me A Season at (800) MY-COLOR between 9:00a and 4:30p PST.

By the way, the most fascinating aspect of seasonal color analysis is that your dominant temperament type and your eye (iris) pattern correspond with your season.  My website (listed above) will give you all the specifics.

Can't wait to hear what you and those closest to you think!


----------



## lydia87 (Dec 27, 2010)

You have pink undertones even though your skin is very fair. You are either a summer or a winter. YOU ARE NOT an autumn or a spring. You are a soft summer!


----------



## Youandyourstyle (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Snuz,

After looking at your photos, I am pretty sure that you are a Summer, although you always have to be careful when trying to determine your "season" through photographs only; it is normally done face to face.

As a Summer you will suit blue undertone/cool colours that are more muted. This is because you have more melanin in your skin and your skin absorbs the light. This means that when choosing clothes, make up and hair dyes it is best to look for the cool muted shades such as white, pinky brown, baby colours etc. Regarding hair red dyes are normally better for warm skinned people. Having said that some of the mahogany/plum shades can be a good alternative for a cool skinned person like you. 

The rule is not to go too dark or too light but to try to stay within two shades from your natural colour.

If you want to see your colours in more details you can download a colour swatch app that I have designed in collaboration with an app programmer: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/colourswatch/id405111226?mt=8

Otherwise, just search it directly on the App Store and type ColourSwatch.

Hope all of this is helpful.

Lorna x
Personal Stylist
www.youandyourstyle.co.uk


----------



## Ellieannah (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys if you want to see more pictures of color analysis or get newer info we have a forum that caters to color analysis.

http://seasonalcolor.yuku.com/


----------

